# Face Time -Activation - Impossible vérifier adresse mail



## jbonbeurre (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Sur notre iPad, Face Time était configuré avec mon identifiant Apple. L'adresse mail était renseignée comme adresse secondaire de mon identifiant Apple. On recevait les appels Face Time sur l'iPad sur cette adresse.

Voulant lui créer un identifiant Apple propre, j'ai supprimer son adresse mail comme adrese secondaire de mon compte et je lui ai créé son propre identifiant Apple avec son adresse mail.

Jusque là pas de souis.

Je modifie donc les paramètres Face Time sur l'iPad pour se connecter avec son identifiant Apple (qui est son adresse mail) et j'ai un message qui me dit qu'il est impossible de vérifier l'adresse mail.

Que dois je faire ?

Édit : J'ai créé un nouvel AppleId avec une nouvelle adrese mail et j'ai le même soucis
Merci


----------



## Lauange (8 Septembre 2012)

Hello

Est ce que ton adresse a été vérifiée et valide par apple ? (tu reçois un mail avec un lien a activer)


----------

